# old/new school system in progress.



## BUMPN (Nov 8, 2014)

started out wanting to build an old school audio system. so far I have an orion 225 hcca 2nd generation to my subs. An orion hott setup 50.2 for my mids and highs. and a kicker kx3 for my crossover. can't wait to get everything going!


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice, looks cool so far! What kind of head unit and subs are you thinking?


----------



## BUMPN (Nov 8, 2014)

right now I have a kenwood head unit and 1 dvc planet audio 12 and 1 bass inferno dvc 12. i'm really wanting to find some good used early 90's "the punch" svc 12's though. thanks, David


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

kenwood makes a nice deck, but you will want to find matching subs eventually..gotta start somewhere and I would be lying if I said I hadn't mixed subs a few times before


----------

